# 2018 Allez....



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Kudos to Specialized. They keep raising the bar. Yes, we grumble from time to time..nit picking their consistent tweaking of their product line many times directed toward greater complexity to what gain?...and criticize when everything doesn't go 'our' way....recognizing each of us different with different wants. But in spite of only disk brakes for the future shock Roubaix, who can deny the new Roubaix bike of the year status? Word is out. Its that good. Light, stiff, and compliant.

Enter the new Allez which is already a liked if not loved fast bike that won't break the bank. Specialized has just added a bit more practicality if not downright improvement to the Allez. Once again, Specialized has changed everything out. Out goes Smartweld which was promoted as the greatest thing since sliced bread...more weight shed in spite of Smartweld being tossed..., internal cable routing...and drum role.....threaded BSA BB....yipeee!!....mud guard/rack mounts!!!! and.....less aggressive geometry for us long of leg who don't have TdF flexibility. So the Al Tarmac has just had a redo and looks all good. 

This is hot off the press, but lots to love with the new Allez:
Specialized Allez revamped for 2018 - lighter frame, new carbon fork and mudguard mounts | road.cc

If somebody comes across a geometry chart for the 2018 Allez with revised aka less aggressive un-Tarmac like geometry, please post....presuming its someplace between the Roubaix and the Tarmac...probably Trek Emonda/H2 ballpark.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Found the geometry. Remarkably, they took the geometry all the way to Roubaix...same stack and reach for different frames sizes. May not work for those short legged riders out there, but suits my 80cm seat height just fine. 

If you think about it...this bike is a future shock-less Aluminum Roubaix with eyelets for fenders or racks that will also fit 28c tires.

https://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/men/bikes/road/performance/allez/129052


PS: Specialized hasn't discontinued their Smartweld, more aggressive geom and more aero model of the Allez...still available.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I think they made a very smart move by moving their entry level bike to en endurance geometry.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

If you think about it, they made many smart moves with the Allez redesign. Effectively, the new Allez is a much more refined Secteur aka Al Roubaix, albeit with many improvements. Better ride quality and no Zertz....lighter and likely stiffer where needed.
If going racing, they have retained the tooling of the Tarmac geometry Allez with more aero cues like seat tube and proprietary seat post. Majority will opt for the utility of the new bike with friendlier geometry and ability to mount racks or fenders like the Secteur.

Specialized is in danger as it turns out with all the great bikes they now make of being in competition with themselves. They make so many great models, there is inevitable overlap.

Take me. I own a carbon Roubaix which is my fast group ride bike and a Secteur for light touring and carrying panniers with a rack. Btw, I love the Secteur. I have it set up slightly less aggressive compared to the Roubaix with slightly wider tires. Its still a fast bike albeit a bit heavier and a bit less aero with rack. Still a B group ride speed bike. Enter the new Allez which is probably better in most ways that matter and would be a great replacement for the Secteur. But, even more complicated than that. Specialized now makes an Al Diverge with future shock. 
Better check for similar fender and rack mounting capability on the Diverge which may not have eyelets like the new Allez. The Diverge will likely be fractionally heavier...can mount even wider tires than the new Allez which will fit 28c's which are wide enough for most broken paved roads...also Al Diverge but not carbon Diverge has a threaded BB, Diverge has disk brakes for those that want them....but the future shock is lauded by most that ride it....takes the bite out of rough roads which are the reality for many of us out in our daily travels. So the Al or carbon Diverge has to be given a serious look if not going racing but looking for a sporty bike and will do the miles in more comfort but maybe not the same utility as the Allez with rack and fender mounting capability. 

So because of the competence of Specialized new offerings, the consumer is going to have to do some serious soul searching as to what bike best fits their particular riding needs. For example, if not riding gravel but riding a lot of broken pavement, an Allez with 28c tires maybe the best bike if you don't want discs. Or...buy the Al Diverge anyway because the future shock has little downside and you can run it with the stiffest spring up front if you like for greatest control if you don't need the compliance if riding smoother roads. If not racing, there is a lot to like with the new Al Diverge but I don't believe the new Diverge has eyelets for fenders or rack mounting...for those that prefer fenders or a rack to carry stuff. Tire size at the end of the day trumps not only frame material...this is my experience....but tire width likely trumps benefit of the future shock as well. A 28c bike will ride better than a 23c bike with future shock in other words. Question is...how wide a tire do you want to run if doing an equal combination of dirt and street riding? A future shock with narrower tire if riding less than perfect streets maybe preferred for speed versus wider tire and no future shock.. 

All good for the consumer. So many great choices now. Thanks Specialized.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks hideous doesn't it


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Horze said:


> Looks hideous doesn't it


No. The new Allez design is functionally elegant.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

is there a version for men?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> is there a version for men?


LOL. ymssra... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

aclinjury said:


> is there a version for men?


Why does that matter? Any girl who has been cycling for a year can drop you on one.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> is there a version for men?


Yeah, the Allez Sprint. 

I really wish they'd put disc on the sprint, but I guess that won't come until USAC approves discs for racing in crits and the like. I'm not a racer, but my friends that do race rave about the Sprint, even on long distance training rides. My friend sold his Tarmac to ride his Allez full time.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

A new color of Allez Sprint appears... Black with some sort of crazy camo pattern on the fork and decals. 

While browsing the Allez page, I also saw a random frame color pop up out of nowhere, then disappear. It was some sort of black/white checkering or camo on the whole frame, not just the fork. Wonder when that one is coming out...


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

11spd said:


> No. The new Allez design is functionally elegant.


Please stop trolling the forum.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

dcorn said:


> A new color of Allez Sprint appears... Black with some sort of crazy camo pattern on the fork and decals.
> 
> While browsing the Allez page, I also saw a random frame color pop up out of nowhere, then disappear. It was some sort of black/white checkering or camo on the whole frame, not just the fork. Wonder when that one is coming out...


Specialized must be consulting Andy Warhol for their paint schemes. ;-)
Honestly, not complaining. I appreciate the artistic license in fact.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Will the Allez Sprint be offered with disc brakes next year?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

crank1979 said:


> Will the Allez Sprint be offered with disc brakes next year?


Nobody knows, they aren't going to disclose models for next year when this year's bikes are just coming out. It's pretty clear the 2018 models will all have rim brakes. I definitely haven't heard anything like that as of now.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

dcorn said:


> Yeah, the Allez Sprint.
> 
> I really wish they'd put disc on the sprint, but I guess that won't come until USAC approves discs for racing in crits and the like. I'm not a racer, but my friends that do race rave about the Sprint, even on long distance training rides. My friend sold his Tarmac to ride his Allez full time.


Aren't disc brakes allowed at any event run by USAC that aren't part of the UCI calendar? Unless you're a [Pro] Continental team member, disc brakes shouldn't really be an issue. Or if you race in Canada...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

ceugene said:


> Aren't disc brakes allowed at any event run by USAC that aren't part of the UCI calendar? Unless you're a [Pro] Continental team member, disc brakes shouldn't really be an issue. Or if you race in Canada...


Yeah, apparently you are correct. I didn't know USAC allowed discs in road racing, but I was told otherwise by actual USAC road racers haha.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone knows the weight of the Elite 2018 (the 105 build)?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Does anyone knows the weight of the Elite 2018 (the 105 build)?


A new bike so you probably won't get any actual weight results. 105 builds with factory issue same spec level heavy-ish wheels aren't exactly light. Also, weight is frame size dependent...so depends what frame size you ride.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Already test ride the allez 2018, wow, all black paint job for me. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Yeah, apparently you are correct. I didn't know USAC allowed discs in road racing, but I was told otherwise by actual USAC road racers haha.


Yep, Cyclance Pro Cycling has been racing discs full-time this season:

https://cylanceprocycling.com/blog/...nondale-supersix-evo-disc-exclusively-in-2017


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> Already test ride the allez 2018, wow, all black paint job for me.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


You tested it? Which version? How's the ride? Does the frame feels plenty stiff when standing and putting down some major power?


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

ToiletSiphon said:


> You tested it? Which version? How's the ride? Does the frame feels plenty stiff when standing and putting down some major power?


Test the basic model allez 2018 claris groupset, but I'm only beginner on rb could not really tell you any difference, i just could say the geometry is much relaks / upright than 2017 model. Not too low on the front. The stiffness is more less the same from the 2017 model. I do enjoy the ride, might buy It soon, as first rb. 

Most of spesh outlets seem doesn't display it yet, they still trying to sell the 2017 model. 

Since i know about the hype of the 2018 model, personally pm the outlet, and they inform me about the bike when it arrives.

You should try bro. 



Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Recently doing some reading and notice the allez 2018 size 52 recommended by the spes dealer hv a 75.5 cm stand over height, compare to my inseam at 75 cm. Will that course any problem? 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

padangchangkat said:


> Recently doing some reading and notice the allez 2018 size 52 recommended by the spes dealer hv a 75.5 cm stand over height, compare to my inseam at 75 cm. Will that course any problem?
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


Do you wear shoes? 
Try before you buy if a concern.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

So into the reach and stretch, forget to test the stand over height, but don't really notice it the last time test the bike, might be because the shoes i wear. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninetyRPM (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone know what's the weight of this frame?


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

padangchangkat said:


> So into the reach and stretch, forget to test the stand over height, but don't really notice it the last time test the bike, might be because the shoes i wear.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


High heels?


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Running shoes dude. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

padangchangkat said:


> Running shoes dude.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


Disappointing.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Well hv start somewhere dude

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Bummer days, should i ask for a replacing bike?









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------

